# Godox no response



## mazza1967 (Feb 17, 2017)

A bit annoyed with Godox for total lack of response when asked about update support for M5 with triggers and flash the x series triggers which work so well with my 6d are not supported , I've just purchased the Xt32c manual command triggers as I hoped this would work ( no response again When asked in advance if it would work ) I can make them fire with Yongnuo triggers but loose remote power and when using as a second body to my 6d not an option to change triggers mid shoot is to much hassle , I appreciate it takes them time to develop and respond to new models etc and I really like thier products , but just rude to not reply to a polite enquiry , has anyone else had similar non - response ? I'm hoping the launch of the latest M mirrror and crop dslr will bring about a firmwear update out soon , is anyone else struggling with this ?


----------



## mazza1967 (Mar 11, 2017)

Update finally an e-mail from Godox Marketing who say they will be releasing an update that will be compatible with the M5 no time scale but a least an acknowledgment !


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 11, 2017)

Although I've heard Godox is better than most, these inexpensive generic companies tend to have almost nonexistent customer support. 
I'm curious as to what flashes your firing, if anything Godox and how you like them. I'm on the edge of purchasing some Godox gear myself.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2017)

Unfortunately, support for newly released cameras often takes 6 months, even more when dealing with many 3rd party products. Lenses seem to get updated a little faster, but flashes, triggers, etc take a long time.


----------



## mazza1967 (Mar 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Unfortunately, support for newly released cameras often takes 6 months, even more when dealing with many 3rd party products. Lenses seem to get updated a little faster, but flashes, triggers, etc take a long time.



I have the ad600b ( manual ) x 2 with the remote head extension controlled with x1tc triggers they are awesome work with my 6d 100% ( i know they work with 5dmk3 ) they go all day for 1000s shots ( i use 1 as main 1 as fill and swap 1/2 way into the shoot to even battery life out ) I also have the Ving lithium battery 850 speedlight flash x2 which work of the same controller , no receivers needed as built in , The only blip has been my new back up camera canon M5 which wont work the Godox triggers but it fires them with my yougnuo ( Nissin and youngnuo flash work with remote power adjustment ) but no power remote adjustment on the Godox with the M5 so roll on the firmware update , there is nothing out there for the price that even compares the build quality and power consistency spot on , Im a fan apart from communication from them which is dreadfull. The extra power finds me shooting with them in high speed sync almost constantly and I find this has made my portrait shots really take a leap forward


----------



## mazza1967 (Mar 12, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Although I've heard Godox is better than most, these inexpensive generic companies tend to have almost nonexistent customer support.
> I'm curious as to what flashes your firing, if anything Godox and how you like them. I'm on the edge of purchasing some Godox gear myself.


opps replied to you on the wrong link see one below


----------



## mazza1967 (Apr 12, 2017)

Up date e-mail from Godox !!!!! They say a firmwear up date will be released in approx 1 month , I won't hold my breath ! I can confirm to anyone looking that the new Ad200, 850c 11
And the 350c mini flash (targeted by Godox to mirrorless canon range ) do not work on the M5 I've tried them on the camera and they don't work with Godox trigger on the M5 perfect on the 6d as previously tested 
Correctly


----------



## Besisika (Apr 12, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> I can confirm that they are extremely slow with email replies. I've sent them an email last December and still have not heard back however, I get most of my help from flashhavoc.com these days.
> 
> Like you, I love the Godox (Flashpoint) system and have jumped ship from Canon, Yongnuo, and AlienBees to all Flashpoint gear!
> 
> By the way, did you say the Godox XT32 does not work with the M5? I have the M3 and my Godox XT32 works perfectly with it, as long as you change the flash power thru the trigger and not the camera. I'm thinking about upgrading to the M6 and it would be a shame if the XT32 does not work.


Does anyone know if the ad600 works with 5D4 and 1DX2? I ordered mine through amazon but it takes a month to get here. I will need it for the summer (around June). I need one for TTL. My Einstein is getting old.


----------



## BasXcanon (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi all!

I own 2 AD600B units and I do know I had to update both my XT1C as AD600 unit to operate with the 1DS classic camera. (Assist autofocus with IR light works now to). 
The 80D worked flawlessly with the transmitter and AD600, even in the older versions.
Although one of the updates that was available was dedicated to communicate with the 80D and 5Dm4.

Are you 100% sure you got both transmitter as the Unit itself in the latest firmware?


----------



## BasXcanon (Apr 12, 2017)

BTW does anyone here knows if the XT1C or XT32C works with a Powershot GX.x model?


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 12, 2017)

mazza1967 said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Although I've heard Godox is better than most, these inexpensive generic companies tend to have almost nonexistent customer support.
> ...



Awesome thanks!


----------



## Besisika (Apr 12, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Besisika. My 5D4 works perfectly with the Flashpoint R2 Transmitter (Godox X1T-C) and Godox XT32 which in turn, works perfectly with anything it triggers (AD600, AD360II, AD200, etc.). There was a firmware update in December 2016 that allows the X1T-C to work with the 5D4.
> ...


----------



## mihazero (Apr 23, 2017)

Besisika said:


> JP4DESIGNZ said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm that they are extremely slow with email replies. I've sent them an email last December and still have not heard back however, I get most of my help from flashhavoc.com these days.
> ...



If You are using manual power levels and not TTL then yes it works. If you want to use TTL ... no it does not. It always fires at full power in TTL. I wrote this before, but here we go again. I found that when i use X1T-C on 5Dmk4 on my flashes it always indicates F8.0 even when my camera is using 1.4 or 2.8 or any number for that matter. When i switched from X1T-C to YN622 flashes showed proper Fstop number and worked flawlessly.

Godox (flashpoint) released a firmware in december that adds compatibility (joke me thinks) for 5Dmk4 and 80D. All this does is fix AF-Assist that was broken in previous firmwares.

Also i have found out that compared to Canon optical master slave bla bla and Yn622, X1T-C in TTL on 5Dmk2 and 5Dmk3 (it works on these) always undeexposes by 1/3 stop.

Hope this helps


----------



## mihazero (Apr 27, 2017)

> My 5D4 is working well using TTL with my Flashpoint R2 trigger. Have you exchanged your X1T-C for another one to see if the unit you are using is faulty? There may be others with the same issues here: http://flashhavoc.com/godox-x1-c-ttl-triggers-for-canon-announced/comment-page-5/#comment-34912



I have tried 3 different X1T-C units, no go.


----------



## Besisika (May 2, 2017)

mihazero said:


> > My 5D4 is working well using TTL with my Flashpoint R2 trigger. Have you exchanged your X1T-C for another one to see if the unit you are using is faulty? There may be others with the same issues here: http://flashhavoc.com/godox-x1-c-ttl-triggers-for-canon-announced/comment-page-5/#comment-34912
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried 3 different X1T-C units, no go.


Got mine last week and good and bad news.
I tested TTL and manual and they work flawlessly, but the beam assist didn't work.
I was testing something else today and all of a sudden it works.
Then I realized that I bought two of them (X1T-C).
One came with 600D and the other one I bought separately from a local store. The 600D was supposed to arrive from China only in June and the 200D was already here so I didn't want to wait, but surprisingly I received both at the same time.
Now, I don't know anymore which one works and which one has no assist beam.
I didn't have the time to play enough with them.

On the one that works, TTL and manual work at all power, assist beam works at any power and mode. Camera needs to be in one shot and cannot be in AI servo for the assist beam to work.
I like more the 200D, smaller and consistent (with the Fresnel head). I don't like the bulb head - too green and too cold.
TTL seem to off by 2/3rd to 1 full stop on both units, regarding of the background and metering mode. I will put it on exposure comp +2/3rd all time and will see.
I will compare firmware versions when I have a bit more time.
I took the 600D last week-end on an outdoor shoot with a photog friend. Power on the 600D is enough for a 1.2m octabox, double diffused from 2m away at HSS equivalent to F16. The 200D would be only for fill flash, or late/early + overcast day as a key. As a rimlight, it is quite enough (compared to speedlite I used to use, it is a big step up). Recycle time is fantastic on both as a key and rim lights.
Generally, I am happy. I don't know about reliability in time, but I like the zero wire option a lot compared to my Einstein+Yongnuo. It makes me more mobile.
I am on 1DX2, I don't know if things differ with 5D4.


----------



## Besisika (May 2, 2017)

Just checked the versions:
The one that works: V18
The one that doesn't work (assist beam): V19
Why would they remove the assist beam on the newer version?
Anyway anyone knows how to reverse to older version 18?


----------



## mazza1967 (May 19, 2017)

Okay so tested the V20 today and it will not work with the 6d removes camera control , Works with M5 fine , I have rolled back the driver to V19 and all okay so now running 2 triggers 1 with V19 for 6D and The other V20 for the M5


----------



## BasXcanon (May 28, 2017)

mazza1967 said:


> Okay so tested the V20 today and it will not work with the 6d removes camera control , Works with M5 fine , I have rolled back the driver to V19 and all okay so now running 2 triggers 1 with V19 for 6D and The other V20 for the M5



Mazza, is there any chance you can mail me the V20 software?


----------

